

Tell HN: In case you missed it, the history is fixed - jacquesm

For a long time the length of the history lists in HN was limited to 10 pages, then it became even less (7 I believe was the lowest). Now it seems we have infinite history lists again. Great! Thanks!
======
aj
What is the history list?

~~~
jacquesm
Click on your name in the top right corner, then click 'submissions' or
'saved'. (the first is what you submitted, the second is what you voted up).

Other examples of those lists are the 'news', 'newest' and 'ask' lists, they
too were limited and seem to be unlimited now.

That's great because that means that you can use these lists to search for
stuff that you voted up, which is more or less what social bookmarking is
about.

~~~
aj
Ah.. I use those lists all the time.. Did not know about the limits though.
Thanks :)

------
pasbesoin
PG announced some updates a few days ago. He mentioned that one of the side
effects was the ability to make the change you describe.

BTW, as of yesterday, this "uncapping" of the history limit had not been
extended to .../classic/ . [Pretty please? :-) ]

